# New Axe by John Neeman



## BluntForgedEdge (May 16, 2013)

Got this new John Neeman Northlander Forest Axe "Stalwart" today. Took almost a year this month since I place the order.

Here's some pictures:










































That's all for now!


----------



## dancan (May 17, 2013)

You should send that ugly , unsanded ,unpolished hunk of steel up to me and I'll send you a nice factory made , sanded smooth , polished and painted one ...................Really .


----------



## ChainFinn (May 17, 2013)

I truely like it, i have a soft spot for bearded axes.

Heres one of my own, its modified by forging and grinding from some 40 year old axe head that was the all basic, square shaped boring chunk of steel.
View attachment 295865


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (May 17, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> I truely like it, i have a soft spot for bearded axes.
> 
> Heres one of my own, its modified by forging and grinding from some 40 year old axe head that was the all basic, square shaped boring chunk of steel.
> View attachment 295865


Now that's quite an interesting and cool looking axe you've go there!


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (May 17, 2013)

dancan said:


> You should send that ugly , unsanded ,unpolished hunk of steel up to me and I'll send you a nice factory made , sanded smooth , polished and painted one ...................Really .


One of the fellows I work with said similar. He wanted to trade me his beat up Swiss Army Issue Axe for this one! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan (May 18, 2013)

I would go to the store and buy you a nice new one , fiberglass handle and all ....


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (May 19, 2013)

Here's a video (_just in case ya'll haven't seen it_) from Neeman Tools entitled "The Birth of a Tool. Part I."

[video=vimeo;37360333]http://vimeo.com/37360333[/video]


----------



## nelson727 (May 19, 2013)

Wow. Work of art. Thanks for putting that vid. up.


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! Here's another video by John Neeman himself forging an axe.

[video=youtube;b2lvCcMlPQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2lvCcMlPQE[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 21, 2013)

Very impressive skills he has ,your very fortunate to own one of these


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (May 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Very impressive skills he has ,your very fortunate to own one of these


Thanks! Now here's to hoping I get to use it and see how it does.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2013)

*So much want!!!*

So much want. How bout that knife!! The videos are great!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 19, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. Looks like it was buried in the ground for 40 years and just dug up and wiped off. Hopefully it works well I guess?



dancan said:


> You should send that ugly , unsanded ,unpolished hunk of steel up to me and I'll send you a nice factory made , sanded smooth , polished and painted one ...................Really .


----------



## ncpete (Jun 19, 2013)

watching the video, I was enjoying the forging parts, not a skill that I possess, and realized that when he had finished that portion, there was a great bit of time left. And then he started cutting and shaping the handle. As a woodworker, I really enjoyed that part as much as I did the forging. It looks like he probably makes his own _beautiful_ draw knives, too. Wow.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 22, 2013)

BluntForgedEdge said:


> Here's a video (_just in case ya'll haven't seen it_) from Neeman Tools entitled "The Birth of a Tool. Part I."
> 
> [video=vimeo;37360333]http://vimeo.com/37360333[/video]



Nice video, though the music was rather annoying.


----------

